# Burbank Airport Station on Antelope Valley Line



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 28, 2012)

BURBANK, Calif. – The Burbank-Glendale-Pasadena Airport Authority has pledged $1.75 million for the construction of a new Metrolink commuter rail station at Hollywood Way and San Fernando Road in Burbank, AviationPros.com reports. The station will be a located on Metrolink's Antelope Valley line.

This is something unexpected. Trains News Wire released this today. I was first surprised that the Airport Authority has the previous name of the airport. Looking at Google Maps, I think that there will have to be a good shuttle service, but I think this is a good improvement, although it may slow down the local AV Line trains by a few minutes.


----------



## shelzp (Jun 28, 2012)

There's a shuttle at the current stop and it is reliable but it is great that they are going to consolidate things at the new location. I think the sum is for 175 million though and not 1.75.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 28, 2012)

shelzp said:


> There's a shuttle at the current stop and it is reliable but it is great that they are going to consolidate things at the new location. I think the sum is for 175 million though and not 1.75.


Whoa no. They better not waste 175 million just to put up some concrete! I think that it will be reasonable. All they need are low-level platforms and some shuttles. And they probably don't even need to buy shuttle. I believe you when you say there are shuttle from the Amtrak airport stop to the terminals but that is really not needed. That walk is so short. Just use the current buses as the shuttle service. Really almost 2 million is not that bad, and probably can be done.


----------



## shelzp (Jun 28, 2012)

Oops on me. I just read the current article-I was thinking about how a few years back there were news stories about how they were going to build a 150 million center-they must have put that aside and gone with this plan. It is too far to walk in the summer though because it is so super hot there. One time I went from my house where it was 107 degrees and it had plummeted to 106 by the time I got to the airport. hboy: Anyway, they do have a good shuttle system going so they must be planning to continue with that although it wouldn't be difficult to take the Pacific Surfliner from LA Union Station. There's an Amtrak stop (as well as Metrolink) right at the airport already but that particular Metrolink line (Ventura County) only runs during rush hour times and not all day and not too late into the evening. The Antelope Valley Metrolink runs all day as well as during the evening seven days a week.


----------



## leemell (Jun 28, 2012)

shelzp said:


> Oops on me. I just read the current article-I was thinking about how a few years back there were news stories about how they were going to build a 150 million center-they must have put that aside and gone with this plan. It is too far to walk in the summer though because it is so super hot there. One time I went from my house where it was 107 degrees and it had plummeted to 106 by the time I got to the airport. hboy: Anyway, they do have a good shuttle system going so they must be planning to continue with that although it wouldn't be difficult to take the Pacific Surfliner from LA Union Station. There's an Amtrak stop (as well as Metrolink) right at the airport already but that particular Metrolink line (Ventura County) only runs during rush hour times and not all day and not too late into the evening. The Antelope Valley Metrolink runs all day as well as during the evening seven days a week.


The Airport is building what they call the Burbank Intermodal Transportation Center right across the street from the current Burbank Airport rail stop with connection to buses, the airport terminal (moving slide-way) and the rail stop. They awarded the contract two months ago.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 29, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> I believe you when you say there are shuttle from the Amtrak airport stop to the terminals but that is really not needed. That walk is so short.


Ask older or disabled passengers, or those heavily burdened with luggage, if the shuttle is unnecessary. It's a short, easy walk for young, healthy, unburdened passengers. For others it can be a major schlep that includes crossing a busy thoroughfare.


----------



## leemell (Jul 8, 2012)

shelzp said:


> There's a shuttle at the current stop and it is reliable but it is great that they are going to consolidate things at the new location. I think the sum is for 175 million though and not 1.75.


The correct sum is $1.75 million for the new station. They are spending $112. million for the new Regional Inter-modal Transportation Center (broke ground Friday) next to and connecting with the Burbank Airport Station on the Ventura Metrolink/Amtrak line.


----------

